# CAG Ohio: SE Ohio Carp-In Rayland Marina Ohio River Aug 25-27



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

*CAG Ohio SE Ohio Carp-In
Rayland Campground
Ohio River

Dates: 3:00PM Friday August 25 - 3:00PM Sunday August 27

Additional Information:

Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops and online at the previous link. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop. 

Folks, we will be holding the August event this year on the OHio River in SE Ohio. This is at the Rayland Marina on the OHio River. There is a campground on site, where you can camp / fish round the clock. 

Camping is only $10 a night per tent (if ya got 2 or 3 guys in one tent its still only $10). Its $2 to just park and fish for the day w/ no camping and I think its $4 if you want to launch a boat and not camp. If you pay $10 to camp it covers everything. Here is the address for the marina/campground so you can mapquest directions from your house to there via http://www.mapquest.com .

Address: 1810 Old State Route 7, Rayland, OH 43943
Phone: (740) 859-4100 

Bankside Cookout

We will be having a bankside cookout on Saturday of the event. This will be around 4:00 PM. I will be in contact with MisoOhio on a menu. All we ask is that you bring your own drinks, and a side dish to add to the cookout. Homebrews will be provided on a limited basis for those that wish to "try" a little 

Big Fish Competition

We will be holding a big fish competition this weekend as well. Since this is off of state property, we will be holding one of these for those interested. $10 to enter. 100% payback to the largest carp (Buffalo, Common, Leather, Mirror, Grass) by weight.

Hope all of you can make this event. Should be a great time. Would love to see families (kids, wives, etc.) show up for this event. There are facilities available for convenience. Also....Cabelas in Wheeling WV is just a hop skip and a jump away, so would be a great getaway for a short time if you need to beat the heat or something. As usual, contact me via email at [email protected] if you have any further questions. Hope to see you there!*


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, I hope I will make it this time - I have not done much carping this year yet, I am sure it will be fun!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Be good to meet you!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed the first one but I'am not going to miss this one. Looking to meet some of you guys. Herkel


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Herkel,

Give me a shout as the event approaches. I might have you pick me up something before you leave PA


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll give Ya a hollar the day before I leave, No problem. Herkel PS that is unless it's a woman, If thats the case you'll have to get your own


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

As of right now I am planning on being there for this event. Don't have anything that weekend and hopefully the river stays nice and low so we don't have a 4' drop in water level over a 24hr period.

Jake


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lookin like we will have a decent turnout at this event. Should be a great time. The campground owners are excited that we will be there, and are looking forward to our visit. If there is no rain, we can camp right on the waters edge. If it rains, he said it might be dificult to drive back there.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

so how many people you are expecting?


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

tpet96 said:


> Herkel,
> 
> Give me a shout as the event approaches. I might have you pick me up something before you leave PA


Tpet, I'll be down Sat. What did you want me to pick up for you? Herkel


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

herkel.. i'll take a guess at this.. yuengling beers???


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

AK, You going to be there? Might have to bring Merlin


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be there herkel..


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

isn't there (wireless)internet access down there? I want updates on the :B !!!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

UPDATE:
Lots of small fish have been caught by just about everyone willing to brave the heat and sun.

The largest common was caught by yours truly at a whopping 11.5 pounds using Red Demon boilies.

Sean (miso) Lehman is the resident buffalo master and he landed the largest fish of the event a few hours ago. He managed a 31 pound grass carp that put everyone in awe.

The bank here is packed with people using various methods successfully. Common carp, smallmouth buffalo, catfish, and a lone grass carp have all seen the net and been released.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

crawdiddy.. if you can get us a wireless card and access fee, i'll be glad to post something live.. other than that, wait..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Lol. With that being said, I still 30 miles until I get home.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

some people need to be remind that sometimes in life, what you want are not always what you gonna get.. at least in their terms..  
i need sleep.. my pillows are callin me..


----------

